
TEDxBrussels organizer drags presenter off stage during anti-censorship talk - mathgenius
https://mashable.com/2018/03/06/tedx-censorship-drags-presenter-off-stage/#ig6BK7V6Wsqm
======
fjfaase
The organizer should be prosecuted for sexual assaulting a woman by exposing
her breasts in public.

